# Stanzas from Erotokritos



## Theseus (Jul 11, 2017)

These two stanzas seem to have variations. I have read some portions of the translation by Stephanides but they seem far removed from the Greek text. 
'Man quoted these:-
Για τούτο οπού 'ναι φρόνιμος, μηδέ χαθεί στα πάθη
Το ρόδο κι όμορφος αθός γεννάται μες στ' αγκάθι
...

Κι ο που δεν ήταν φρόνιμος κι έκαμε τέθοια λάθη
ταχιά τς αθούς να λιμπιστεί, μέσα στα πάθη εχάθη

But with this variation in the line above:- φωτιά στο μπέτη κι ήβαλε.

My translation is poor but it's the best I can do. Do they mean something like this?:-

So he who's wise nor lost in passions' storm
The rose & lovely flower grows in the thorn.

............

But he who was not wise, all guidance lost,
Swiftly would long for flowers, by passion tossed. (v.l. has set his heart ablaze, by passion tossed)

The syntax seems loose but logical. I am puzzled that Stephanides's translation seems to stray so much from the original but this is ignorance on my part. I need help from those more knowledgeable than I am.


----------



## SBE (Jul 11, 2017)

Daeman will probably know better, but I am not sure I understand from your question which is the Stefanides translation and which is yours. As for the two sets of verses, they are similar but have different meanings and I don't understand them. 

Για τούτο οπού 'ναι φρόνιμος, μηδέ χαθεί στα πάθη
Το ρόδο κι όμορφος αθός γεννάται μες στ' αγκάθι
Does μηδέ here mean για να μην, in which case it says Because of this, in order for a wise person not to suffer, the rose etc (I'm sorry but out of context, it's από την Πολη έρχομαι και στην κορφή κανέλα, I don't see how the first verse goes with the second, where is the verb, to begin with? )


Κι ο που δεν ήταν φρόνιμος κι έκαμε τέθοια λάθη
ταχιά τς αθούς να λιμπιστεί, μέσα στα πάθη εχάθη
And he who was not wise and made such mistake as to desire the blooms too soon, he lost himself in passion(s). 
I will react like my 15 year old niece here: OMG, this is, like, meh.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks, SBE. All the translations are mine since I couldn't find anything in the Stephanides' translation remotely resembling the original. Thanks for all your suggestions; they are all pertinent--in fact, I enjoyed your translations but they seem to illustrate the point I made about the apparent loose syntax. I'm searching for an English equivalent for your Greek proverb. As to your 15 year old niece, she has given me a new teenspeak word 'meh'. You might perhaps like to turn that into Greek!? 
As to meh, 'Man has already given us:-


> Κι εκείνο το πολυσυζητημένο meh, μάλλον θα το αποδίδαμε: Μπα! ή Δε βαριέσαι... ή Πού να τρέχεις τώρα... ή Δε γ..ιέται! ή Ωχ, αδερφέ! ή διάφορα άλλα ραχατλίδικα, που έχουμε μπόλικα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2017)

...
As any true translator would say: "Context, context, context".

First of all, for the original verses from Erotokritos:

Aγαπημένο Aντρόγυνο σαν τούτο δεν εφάνη,
 μουδ' έτοιο καλορίζικο, χαιράμενο Στεφάνι.
Πλιά ορίζασι και γέροντες, παρά που δίδει η Φύση,
 καλή καρδιά τους έθρεφε, σαν το δεντρόν η βρύση.
Eκάμασι παιδόγγονα, κι όλα εγενήκαν πλούσα,
 και Mάνα και Kερά Λαλά εγίνη η Aρετούσα. 
*Για τούτο, οπού'ναι φρόνιμος, μηδέ χαθεί στα Πάθη,
 το ρόδον κι όμορφος αθός γεννάται μες στ' αγκάθι.*
Eτούτ' η Aγάπη η μπιστική με τη χαρά ετελειώθη,
 και πλερωμή στα βάσανα μεγάλη τώς εδόθη.
Kαι κάθε είς που εδιάβασεν, εδά κι ας το κατέχει, 
 μη χάνεται στα κίντυνα, μα πάντα ολπίδα ας έχει.
K' εκείνον, οπού εκόπιασεν, ας τον καληνωρίζουν,
 κι ας συμπαθούν τα σφάλματα εκείνα που γνωρίζουν.

*πάθος *... 5. (συνήθ. πληθ. _πάθη_) σειρά ψυχικών και σωματικών ταλαιπωριών, βασάνων, περιπετειών· (πρβ. _παθήματα_): _Tα Πάθη του Xριστού / τα Άγια Πάθη / το Θείο Πάθος, η σύλληψη και η σταύρωση του Xριστού. H Εβδομάδα των Παθών, η Mεγάλη Εβδομάδα. (έκφρ.) τραβώ τα πάθη του Xριστού*. ΦΡ τραβώ* του λιναριού τα πάθη / των παθών μου τον τάραχο. εβδομάδα* των παθών._

*μηδέ *χαθεί στα πάθη: in this case, *να μη *χαθεί στα πάθη, i.e. _should not lose himself_, or:

Therefore, I say a person wise be not in hardship torn
The rose, you see, and fairest bloom among the thorns is born



daeman said:


> ... Eλέγασιν τα γράμματα, σ' όποιον κι αν τα διαβάζει



As for the rest, I'll try to answer soon, since right now I don't want to react like my 16-year-old son would to SBE's "meh".


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2017)

daeman said:


> *meh
> 
> *Expressing a lack of interest or enthusiasm: _‘meh, I'm not impressed so far’_





daeman said:


> Κι εδώ ένας ενδιαφέρων προβληματισμός που βρήκα τυχαία, σχετικά με το αν το -- πολυσυζητημένο, τελικά -- _*meh* _(an interjection to suggest indifference or boredom, που διαδόθηκε μέσω των Simpsons) πρέπει να συμπεριληφθεί στο λεξικό ή όχι.
> ...





daeman said:


> ... *No need to get too excited over ‘meh’*





daeman said:


> ...Mankini, no thanks! Λες να είμαι unfashionable? Meh...
> 
> Κι εκείνο το πολυσυζητημένο meh, μάλλον θα το αποδίδαμε: _Μπα!_ ή _Δε βαριέσαι..._ ή _Πού να τρέχεις τώρα..._ ή _Δε γ..ιέται!_ ή _Ωχ, αδερφέ! _ή διάφορα άλλα ραχατλίδικα, που έχουμε μπόλικα.





daeman said:


> Theseus said:
> 
> 
> > Can you translate for me:-
> ...


----------



## Theseus (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks, 'Man. I couldn't agree with you more about context but the first couplet I found in another context which you yourself provided from right at the beginning of Erotokritos:-


Του Κύκλου τα γυρίσματα που ανεβοκατεβαίνου
Και του τροχού που ώρες ψηλά κι ώρες στα βάθη πηαίνου,
Και των αρμάτω οι ταραχές, έχθρητες και τα βάρη,
Του Έρωτα η μπόρεση και της φιλιάς η χάρη,
Ετούτα μ'εκινήσασι τη σήμερον ημέρα
ν'αναθιβάλω και να πω τα κάμαν και τα φέρα
Τότες μια αγάπη μπιστική στον κόσμο εφανερώθη
Κ'εγράφτη μέσα στην καρδιά κι ουδέ ποτέ τση ελειώθη.
Και με τιμή ήταν (ήσαν) δυό κορμιά στου πόθου το καμίνι
Και κάμωμα πολλά ακριβό σ' έτοιους καιρούς εγίνη
Τα 'μαθες Αρετούσα μου τα θλιβερά μαντάτα,
Που ο κύρης σου μ' έξόρισε στης ξενιτιάς τη στράτα;
Τέσσερις μέρες μοναχά μου' δωκε ν' ανιμένω
Κι από 'κει να ξενιτευτώ, πολλά μακρά να πηαίνω
Και πώς να σ' αποχωριστώ και πώς να σου μακρύνω
Και πώς να ζήσω δίχως σου στον ξορισμόν εκείνο;
Κατέχω το κι ο κύρης σου γλήγορα σε παντρεύγει
Ρηγόπουλο, αφεντόπουλο, σαν είσ' έσύ γυρεύει

Κι ο κύρης όντε βουληθεί και θε να με παντρέψη
Και δω πως γάμο κτάσσεται και το γαμπρό γυρέψη,
Καλλιά θανάτους εκατό την ώρα θέλω πάρει,
Άλλος παρά ο Ρωτόκριτος γυναίκα να με πάρη.
Παρακαλώ, θυμού καλά, ό,τι σου λέγω τώρα
Και γρήγορα μισεύγω σου, μακραίνω από τη χώρα
Μα όπου κι αν πάγω, όπου βρεθώ και τον καιρό που ζήσω
Τάσσω σου άλλη να μη δω μηδέ ν' ανατρανίσω
Καλλιά 'χω εσέ με θάνατο παρ' άλλη με ζωή μου,
Για σένα εγεννήθηκε στον κόσμο το κορμί μου.
Τούτο εδώθη σ'ολους μας: ότι κι αν πεθυμούμε,
Μ'ολον οπού 'ναι δύσκολον, εύκολο το κρατούμε
Κι εύκολα το πιστεύγομε κείνο που μας αρέσει
Και κάθα είς σ' τούτο μπορεί να σφάλει και να φταίση.
Tα πάθη πια δεν κιλαδεί το πικραμένο αηδόνι,
αμέ πετά πασίχαρο, μ' άλλα πουλιά σιμώνει.
Ετούτ' η αγάπη η μπιστική με τη χαρά ετελειώθη
Και πλερωμή στα βάσανα μεγάλη τως εδόθη.
*Για τούτο οπού 'ναι φρόνιμος , μηδέ χαθή στα πάθη
Το ρόδο κι όμορφος αθός γεννάται μες στ' αγκάθι*.

The problem is that whenever Erotokritos is quoted, there are no line numbers, no way to locate couplets in context, no means of identification as to where in each of the five cantos the extracts occur. Stephanides at least has line numbers but do these correspond to the original Greek text? I have no way of knowing. 
The meaning of πάθη I know; not so this particular use of μηδέ. 
You didn't comment on the second couplet, its meaning, its context or its alternative half line.

As to 'meh', your excursus, though the texts were strewn around like hoar frost, was thorough, fascinating & real daemanite.:):)


----------



## Themis (Jul 12, 2017)

Το δεύτερο δίστιχο _(Κι ο που δεν ήταν φρόνιμος κι έκαμε τέθοια λάθη / ταχιά τς αθούς να λιμπιστεί, μέσα στα πάθη εχάθη)_ δεν το βρίσκω στον Ερωτόκριτο. Μήπως ποιητής δεν είναι ο Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος αλλά... Συνήθη ύποπτε Δαεμάνε, απολογήσου!


----------



## Theseus (Jul 12, 2017)

SBE, a belated reply:- από την Πολη έρχομαι και στην κορφή κανέλα seems to mean 'to ramble on to no purpose'. I don't know its origin but it is a strange expression. No doubt someone will have provided a convoluted but inaccurate explanation. The second explanation here seems the best:-
http://wi-fi-votaniki.net/el/node/687. :)

παράρτημα:- it comes from Sarant himself!


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2017)

Themis said:


> Το δεύτερο δίστιχο _(Κι ο που δεν ήταν φρόνιμος κι έκαμε τέθοια λάθη / ταχιά τς αθούς να λιμπιστεί, μέσα στα πάθη εχάθη)_ δεν το βρίσκω στον Ερωτόκριτο. Μήπως ποιητής δεν είναι ο Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος αλλά... Συνήθη ύποπτε Δαεμάνε, απολογήσου!



Απολογούμαι (απόι λογούμαι):



daeman said:


> Για τούτο οπού 'ναι φρόνιμος, μηδέ χαθεί στα πάθη
> Το ρόδο κι όμορφος αθός γεννάται μες στ' αγκάθι
> 
> Ποιος κηπουρός φροντίζει σε, βιόλα μου μπαλκονάτη
> ...



And one not wise who such mistakes has made and truly blundered
at dawn courgette flowers to crave, he in his passions floundered


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2017)

...
Αποαπολογούμαι (ολοκληρώνω την απολογία μου):



daeman said:


> Δρακόμαχος εκράζετο, έτσ' ήτον τ' όνομά του,
> σπίδες, λιοντάρια εσκότωσε με την παλικαριά του.
> H σγουραφιά τση κεφαλής δείχνει την όρεξίν του,
> πως χαίρεται στα βάσανα και θρέφει τη ζωήν του.
> ...



And one not wise who such mistakes has made and truly blundered
ablaze his heart -the fool- to set, he in the ashes floundered







Ashes to ashes, funk to funky
You know Daeman, a verse junkie
Strung out in heaven's high
Hitting an all-time low


----------



## SBE (Jul 12, 2017)

Theseus, απο την Πόλη έρχομαι και στην κορφή κανέλα is what you say when someone talks nonsense, because the first part of the phrase does not match the second.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 12, 2017)

I thought I had said that, SBE. And I provided sarant's explanation to boot. I should have specified that it meant particularly nonsense/inconsequential ramblings. :)
BTW, 'Man. That Erotokritos user cross link is just what I wanted! Further, is 'Σίμωνα' 'a hearth cat' as well as γατάκι της στάχτης? :)


----------



## Earion (Jul 13, 2017)

By Σίμων Daeman addresses *seimontad**tecwyn*, a fellow Lexilogian, who enquired about άθος.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks, Earion.:)


----------

